# Bro? Does your cat even?...



## NbleSavage (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Beedeezy (Sep 1, 2015)

Amazing!
10chars


----------



## Magical (Sep 1, 2015)

That pussy is swollen


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 1, 2015)

lmfao!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luscious Lei (Sep 1, 2015)

I wonder when he intends to start the tren.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 1, 2015)

Tie a balloon to it for cardio.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 1, 2015)

Luscious Lei said:


> I wonder when he intends to start the tren.



Steelers' cat is already pushing a gram a week...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 1, 2015)

So now we know what Rumpy was doing with his jewce....


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Sep 1, 2015)

well I will never get that 30 seconds back


----------



## Beedeezy (Sep 1, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> So now we know what Rumpy was doing with his jewce....



That's funny!

I read this to my wife last night and she was laughing pretty hard. I think she starting visualizing the cat with the weighted vest and never looked back.


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 1, 2015)

Does your cat even lift bro? LMAO 

It looks like the cat is running in the snow, he an icy cat


----------



## stonetag (Sep 1, 2015)

He'll be a player in the cat fighting arena.


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 2, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Steelers' cat is already pushing a gram a week...



Tren makes everything better.


----------

